

3D Printed Collective Cognitive Robots to Patrol The Sea - brian871
http://3dprintboard.com/showthread.php?2455-3D-Printed-Underwater-Swarm-Bots-CoCoRo

======
JoeAltmaier
The sky! The sky! Its everywhere, solar planes can cruise up in the
stratosphere for years, we could have wifi everywhere on the planet! The sea
is a terrible environment for robots.

